# Peonies



## Jorch (Jun 29, 2009)

I was downloading pictures from the SD card when I came across these pictures. I took these pictures at the end of May, when my mom was on vacation and missed the flowering season. 

Enjoy!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 30, 2009)

very nice!!! I like them!! Jean


----------



## Faan (Jun 30, 2009)

These flowers are very nice. How long do they last?


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 30, 2009)

I love peonies! my big plant is in bloom too! Its like the one in the third photo.

I wish I had one like the first photo. A tree peony?

I'm trying to establish a tree peony but it is too cold in Edmonton without protection. Peonies take years!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 30, 2009)

Lots of petals on these!!! Very nice colours!!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 30, 2009)

Gorgeous. I can smell them from here. 
I especially like the first one too; do you know it's name?


----------



## Hera (Jun 30, 2009)

They literally look painted.. Lovely!


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice flowers! I have the red ones at my folks place.

Paphman910


----------



## Wendy (Jun 30, 2009)

I love peonies! Currently all I have is one big white one but I will be adding more. Thanks for the treat.


----------

